# 2016 X-trail electrical fault, no power & will not start



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Need some help to solve a problem. My Xtrail T32 has no power, when I hit the start/stop the car will not start. Interior lights are working, radio works, alarm works and doors are opening with the key fob okay. When I hit the start/stop, there in no noise, not even an attempt to start or a display on the dash its like its totally dead. The strange thing is the boot also does not open and I cannot release the hand break.
I have checked fuses all seem okay, any expert advice would be welcomed?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your battery may be run down. During starting, a good car battery voltage should be *10v or higher*. The voltage when the car is running, should be in the range of 13.5-14.7 V; if it's down in the range of 12v, the alternator is not doing it's job.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Your battery may be run down. During starting, a good car battery voltage should be *10v or higher*. The voltage when the car is running, should be in the range of 13.5-14.7 V; if it's down in the range of 12v, the alternator is not doing it's job.


If its the alternator would you have any power in the car? I still have interior lights, hazards work but no life on the dash.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

> If its the alternator would you have any power in the car? I still have interior lights, hazards work but no life on the dash.


Meant to say, its only done 43K miles, 2016 plate.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jrenwick said:


> Purchased a new start/stop battery and the problem is still the same. if its the alternator would you have any power in the car? I still have interior lights, hazards work but no life on the dash.


The alternator may not be totally dead but it may not be putting out full power in order to fully charge the battery. If that's the case, then the other lights will work fine but the high amperage requirement to start the engine won't be there.

To verify this, do the following test first to get the obvious out of the way. Use a multimeter to measure voltages: During starting, a good car battery voltage should be *10v or higher*. The voltage when the car is running, should be in the range of 13.5-14.7 V; if it's down in the range of 12v, the alternator is not doing it's job. If the test checks out OK, then you may have a bad starter solenoid.
There's a small wire connection to the solenoid. There should be 12V at that connection during engine startup; if indeed there is 12V there, then the solenoid is bad. If there is no voltage, then you'll have to trouble-shoot the circuit.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Jrenwick, I've got exactly the same issue on my 2016 Xtrail - how did you get it resolved?


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> Hi Jrenwick, I've got exactly the same issue on my 2016 Xtrail - how did you get it resolved?


Seriously, what age is yours ?,


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Jrenwick said:


> Seriously what age is yours ?,


Sorry, i see that your is a 2016 model.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

No worries, mine is a 2016 Xtrail Tekna (T32) with just under 40k miles. How did you get yours sorted?


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Jrenwick said:


> Sorry, i see that your is a 2016 model.


I'm having major problems with mine, the garage still cannot fix this. So what's wrong with yours?


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Jrenwick said:


> I'm having major problems with mine, the garage still cannot fix this. So what's wrong with yours?


They have replace a fuse link attached to the battery with no success.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

Mine just happened this morning, yesterday it was running fine. I ran a multimeter over the battery and its showing 12.4v. I tried both key fobs and its the same issue. Radio works, doors lock and unlock, interior lights come on and the power boot lid doesnt work at all.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> Mine just happened this morning, yesterday it was running fine. I ran a multimeter over the battery and its showing 12.4v. I tried both key fobs and its the same issue. Radio works, doors lock and unlock, interior lights come on and the power boot lid doesnt work at all.


Exactly same as mine !! WOW


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

Did you take yours to Nissan?


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

£840 - thats crazy


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

I've spent the day trying to find out if anyone else has had the issue reading different forum sites but it doesnt seem to be common or at least I havent found anyone else


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

My car was running perfectly well prior to this, I had no early warning signs. Just died, like someone switching it off. Its in Nissan the now, there is no other option as Nissan need to determine the fault


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

The crazy thing is, they cannot move the car as the handbrake is locked, they had to take it away on a lorry. They also cannot read the fault as the computer does not have any power.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Contact Nissan UK, i have just put in case with them requesting help as this is a major fault in the car. The quicker you do this the better.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> I've spent the day trying to find out if anyone else has had the issue reading different forum sites but it doesnt seem to be common or at least I havent found anyone else


Keep me updated on how you get on?


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

I'll give Nissan a call tomorrow, yes will definitely keep you posted


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> I'll give Nissan a call tomorrow, yes will definitely keep you posted


Strange that you have the same fault. I had the RAC out, they checked everything. Changed the battery, checked all fuses with no success. There must be something going on with this if it has the same fault. Do you have rust near your battery, the garage has reported back that there is more rust is this area than normal, its still like a new car!!


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

I had a look around and couldnt see any rust anywhere in the engine bay. I will have another look around in the light, there is some yellowish stuff over the terminals - havent noticed that before. I was thinking maybe the battery could be failing seeing as its 4/5 years old and the car has been used a lot less due to Corona.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

this is a link I found, but not very helpful in our situation: 


https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2798792


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> I had a look around and couldnt see any rust anywhere in the engine bay. I will have another look around in the light, there is some yellowish stuff over the terminals - havent noticed that before. I was thinking maybe the battery could be failing seeing as its 4/5 years old and the car has been used a lot less due to Corona.


My car has not been used due to COVID too, probably only 2000miles in a year. My battery also had yellow stuff around the points, RAC guy said this was okay. I also though my battery was failing, this was not the case. Hopefully yours is resolved just with a new battery, if you try Nissan recovery they will send out RAC. Worth ruling out these things first.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

Got my car towed away today. Ofcourse, to make life complicated the wheels were turned and handbrake was on so the car had to be dragged onto the lorry.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> Got my car towed away today. Ofcourse, to make life complicated the wheels were turned and handbrake was on so the car had to be dragged onto the lorry.


I'm going to call Nissan UK on Monday for an update on my Xtrail. If your fault is the same as mine this major fault may be happening to other 2016 models. It may be a software or electrical fault that Nissan will need to take responsibility for. I will keep you updated. 
My Fault:
Car will not start when using the start stop button, tried spare keys and tried touching the start stop with the key, no success. Dash has no power, no display. Mechanic cannot read the computer to determine faults. Battery was replaced by RAC checked and is okay, handbrake is locked, steering is locked, boot cannot open, satnav and radio work, interior lights work, car opens with the key, alarm works. Fuses have been checked by Nissan and RAC and are okay. Garage has changed the battery fuse link, this did not fix the problem. (Log into Facebook)


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

How long has your car been with them now?


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

My car is being worked on today. It’s a 2016 Xtrail, tekna, 2wd, diesel auto. Let me know what Nissan say.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

Latest update: the Nissan main dealer garage confirmed that they don’t know what is wrong with mine and are contacting Nissan’s technical team for help.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

So the garage is changing the BCM box on the car. That costs about £900. Part is ordered (284B1-4CB6A) and will arrive next week.


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

And 8-9 hours so far trying to diagnose the problem


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

So, they have fitted the new BCM and the car is still dead. The Nissan dealer is back on the phone with Nissan Technical


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> So, they have fitted the new BCM and the car is still dead. The Nissan dealer is back on the phone with Nissan Technical


They also fitted a new BCM to my car and this did not fix the problem, my car is still in the garage and has been around 7 weeks now!!!


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> So, they have fitted the new BCM and the car is still dead. The Nissan dealer is back on the phone with Nissan Technical





thet32driver said:


> They also fitted a new BCM to my car and this did not fix the problem, my car is still in the garage and has been around 7 weeks now!!!


Is there any way that I can call you without sharing contact numbers on here?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

thet32driver said:


> Is there any way that I can call you without sharing contact numbers on here?


You can click on their names and choose to send a private message.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> My car is being worked on today. It’s a 2016 Xtrail, tekna, 2wd, diesel auto. Let me know what Nissan say.


Any Update? I sent you a private message to discuss in more detail.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

thet32driver said:


> Any Update? I sent you a private message to discuss in more detail.


Any update on your xtrail ?


----------



## Surrey Xtrail (Mar 3, 2021)

The new BCM box got the car working however the boot lid would still not open. The garage believe that the boot module failed shorting the BCM unit. The car is now starting however the new boot module is on order so I am just waiting for that. Hope to have the car back next week. Part deliveries are delayed across Europe due to COVID apparently.


----------



## thet32driver (Feb 7, 2021)

Surrey Xtrail said:


> The new BCM box got the car working however the boot lid would still not open. The garage believe that the boot module failed shorting the BCM unit. The car is now starting however the new boot module is on order so I am just waiting for that. Hope to have the car back next week. Part deliveries are delayed across Europe due to COVID apparently.


Surrey Xtrail, very disappointing result for my Xtrail. Nissan could not resolve this situation, it had been in the garage for 10 weeks and I was also having to keep paying labour charges for additional parts with no guarantee that this would fix the problem. I ended up giving up when they stated that the car would need to be in the garage for another 15 weeks and that every body panel would need to be removed to replace the cars safety harness. They offered my money back on the repairs to date if I purchased a new xtrail. I had no choice, new xtrail is on the drive. Lets hope I have better luck with this one!!!


----------



## SimonB_UK (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi.

Newby here. Sorry for the necropost, but my 2016 Tekna 1.6 X-Trail has now suffered EXACTLY the same issue.
Mechanics have done the same as most of the troubleshooting mentioned above (except in my driveway as the car is immobile).

Have people had any successful fixes on this?


----------



## Babasarah (Aug 19, 2021)

My car looks like it has the same issue, had to tow it to the garage and they need the electrician to look at it to diagnose the problem but from reading here I'm not feeling too confident

Just wondering if anyone has got it fixed yet and what was the cause


----------



## SimonB_UK (Aug 12, 2021)

Babasarah said:


> My car looks like it has the same issue, had to tow it to the garage and they need the electrician to look at it to diagnose the problem but from reading here I'm not feeling too confident
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has got it fixed yet and what was the cause


Nissan "fixed" mine by cleaning the contacts on the BCM. It seemed they had become corroded. Sadly within 48 hours it had the same issue, so had to go back to Nissan, so sounds like the BCM needs to be replaced. However, chatting to many auto-electricians they wont touch it. Has to go to Nissan


----------



## Babasarah (Aug 19, 2021)

SimonB_UK said:


> Nissan "fixed" mine by cleaning the contacts on the BCM. It seemed they had become corroded. Sadly within 48 hours it had the same issue, so had to go back to Nissan, so sounds like the BCM needs to be replaced. However, chatting to many auto-electricians they wont touch it. Has to go to Nissan


Thanks, I've left it with garage for a week as their electrician will be free next week so will wait and see.

Hopefully it will be cheaper than taking it directly to Nissan as I've only had car less than a year but only had 6 months warranty with garage I bought it from


----------



## masterneet (Nov 5, 2021)

hi,

was your issue sorted?


----------



## Babasarah (Aug 19, 2021)

masterneet said:


> hi,
> 
> was your issue sorted?


 yes, it cost over a grand to fix as we had to replace the BCM module and got the auto electirican to program it, there was a few other little things they fixed but total cost was just over £1000


----------



## masterneet (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi, seems am getting same issue with a nissan xtrail year 2017. Currently at agency under investigation.


----------



## masterneet (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi just an update, they replaced the BCM box from another machine on mine and it still does not work. MY BCM was used on the other machine and it works which means no issue with the BCM box. 

In a fix now...


----------



## Cali Young (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi Folks,

I have a brand new X-Trail 1.7D manual. The car has been registered 3 weeks ago with 2000km on the clock.
Yesterday it produced the same symptom.

I was driving for 1 hour on normal roads at a good ~40km/h average speed. Just stopped at a store to buy a handful of things, came back 5 min later. I turned the ignition on, but no start, while dash lamps flashed. I could not open either the trunk or the windows. But the sunroof was functioning! Could not tow, as the handbrake was on. Could not lock the car, as the ignition was on. Took the battery connector off for 2 min, put it back, no change.
Nissan 24h assistance came out and simply connected a portable jump-starter then the car started immediately. 
Since that looks to be ok.

Weird...


----------

